# Never thought i'd fall in love with sheep.



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had my eye on Babydoll Southdown sheep for awhile now and just fell in love with them. Well, got on a waiting list last year and this year, the breeder contacted me about the available lambs! Oh my gosh are they cute. So we are getting two ewe lambs!! :leap: We will raise these two ewes up and eventually get a ram, but I couldn't be happier with the two girls we have reserved. I'll be sending the deposit and pick them up beginning of June. Can't wait!! :clap: 

Anyway...here are pictures of the little sweeties! They are brown now, but are expected to lighten up to a cream color with black points. For names, we were thinking Blossum and Flower? I thought that fit them...still thinking on it though. If you have any ideas feel free to share. 

Enjoy the cuteness...and yes they have a smile  ...


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww, they a so cute!
I use to raise suffolk for 4-h and I did a tunis one year I really liked them. I always liked the looks of the south down sheep too, tunis look similar which is probably why I liked them


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

They are ADORABLE!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are really cute! are they raised for fiber? meat? milk? Just showing? What will you 'do' with them? 
Congratulations!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.  They're bred for fiber mostly. These girls will mostly just be pets...something a little different than the goats and once they're old enough we'll look for a ram for them and raise a few lambs hopefully. I'd love to have a small flock...but we'll see how this goes. I'm mostly looking to just have fun with them. Thinking of showing them too. They'll be registered so need to look for sanctioned shows. I'm not very familiar with the registry so will need to look into it.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Congrats....too cute


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, I could have told you you would! :wink: Here is a film from my favourite site:

http://www.alternativ.nu/index.php?topic=100483.60

Entry number 65, as far as I can see. First film shows a happy mother, and the owner says I JUST LOVE MY LAMBS!

Second film is outdoors, and it speaks for itself!

Have a good time watching!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh how sweet! Love their happy little expressions! I wish we had enough room for sheep!

How about Blossom and Clover?
Blossom and Dewdrop?
Blossom and Buttercup?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! We're so excited for the little cuties. We did end up deciding on Blossum and Flower. The breeder really liked the name choice. 

Can't wait to get 'em home!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like those names


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

You will love having sheep! I have Katahdins and am finding them almost easier than goats in some ways, don't have to deal with nearly so much fighting over feed and personality clashes, they all get along with each other! Your girls are adorable!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope they will do as they are called - blossom!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you Trollmor! 

Good to know Carolyn! I think i'm going to really enjoy them. :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ooooh I am so jealous, KW!!! :wink: I've been eyeing the Babydolls for _years_, but they're so darn expensive in my area that I've never been able to get my own flock. But someday I will... I'm sure you will love them though! Their temperaments are awesome, and their wool is to die for. It's highly sought after among spinners. I get Babydoll fleeces whenever I can since it makes such a lovely yarn. The fiber is shorter than the more popular wools, since they're a Southdown, but it spins up to a lofty, woolen yarn that has nice stitch definition. I've spun a bit of wool as a worsted yarn and that too came out really nice, but personally I like the woolens. Nice socks, nice sweaters, nice everything. :wink:

And their color is an extra plus! Man, you are lucky!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...well thank you Caitlyn! I'm super excited to get them home! :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Aww CONGRATS Kylee!!! I am SUPER jealous as well! I LOVE    the babydolls! Cutest things EVER!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks so much RowdyKidz!  :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I got the girls home today!! :stars: :dance: :leap: They are even more adorable in person!  Blossum and Flower are settling in really well...enjoying the hay and very curious about the goaties in the pen next to them. It was a super easy drive home...uneventful and the girls travelled really well. And I knew you guys would need pictures...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They. Are. So. FLUFFY.

They're beautiful! Oh those faces <3


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are so cute! And your right! We needed the pics!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Too Cute.. glad the trip went well..


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are adorable!! congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.... :thumb:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Is this a short tailed breed?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

So CUUUUTE!  :stars:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

OMG they're so cute! I love their fluffy little faces!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Trollmor said:


> Is this a short tailed breed?


Trollmor their tails are docked


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

keren said:


> Trollmor their tails are docked


Docked - a new word to me. Does it mean cut off?


----------



## Mossy Ridge (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, docked means cut off. Some people use the green bands.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you "have to" dock them, or can you do as you please?

(And I thought of our nordic short-tailed sheep! )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those sheep are just WAAAYYY too cute! :lovey:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Karen!

Here's a couple recent photos of them...

Blossum:









Flower:


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

How the heck do you tell them apart?  What are your plans with these girls. They are cute and look very soft an fluffy.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Soft and fluffy, and a little rolly-polly LOL.
Really cute girls!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Trollmor said:


> Do you "have to" dock them, or can you do as you please?
> 
> (And I thought of our nordic short-tailed sheep! )


You can leave them. The problem is that they get feces stuck and can have problems with maggots and fly strike. So it is easier and cleaner and less of a chance of problems if you dock them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Momma2many said:


> How the heck do you tell them apart?  What are your plans with these girls. They are cute and look very soft an fluffy.


Well the easiest way to tell them apart is their color...one is a little lighter then the other. Blossum is also bigger and friendlier. And they do have different face features...you have to see them everyday though to see the differences.

Plans for now are to raise them up, breed them, and i'd like to possibly get into showing them as well. They're just kind of a fun side project apart from the goats.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> You can leave them. The problem is that they get feces stuck and can have problems with maggots and fly strike. So it is easier and cleaner and less of a chance of problems if you dock them.


Thank you! Here, we are getting worried if feces is soft/wet enough to get stuck in the pelt, and if flies do lay their eggs, we more often find them over the stomac.

And of course you can tell them apart! They are nice individuals, right? *kiss* (I find no smiley for "love"; probably I am half blind from tiredness. By for a while ... :ZZZ: )


----------

